# Green Tree Python nest box issue



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2009)

My female GTP is soon to lay eggs within the next 1-2 weeks. The nest box was added to her cage a week ago, she's been in and out several times since. I am going on holiday this week (a pet sitter is calling round to spray them a couple of times). 



My issue is: do I seal the female inside the nest box before I go, or do I hope she just goes in of her own accord a few days before she's due to lay them?


She probably won't lay them while we are away, but there's a chance she will. I am torn between sealing her in before we leave or whether a week without access to water might be detrimental to her.


Any ideas?


----------



## Peter3015 (Jul 20, 2018)

No information but did your GTP lay?


----------

